# Cialis Conversion



## LATS (Nov 28, 2006)

i have purchased 3 grams of cialis.. do i need peg or is there a simplier way of doing it.. thanks for any help


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 28, 2006)

LATS said:


> i have purchased 3 grams of cialis.. do i need peg or is there a simplier way of doing it.. thanks for any help



welcome to IM


----------



## LATS (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank You..


----------



## LATS (Nov 28, 2006)

I THINK I JUST FOUND IT IN ANOTHER THEAD.. i will try the everclear method.. any negatives?..


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 28, 2006)

Just that it tastes bad. If I had 3 grams, I'd cap it for sure. Good luck with your conversion.


----------

